# Anise hyssop



## cgchang (Feb 4, 2008)

I’ve seen a number of posts on seeding anise hyssop. Most people talk about the poor germination rate…I’ve had exactly the same experience and a little bit of research suggest the seeds need to be cold stratified for better germination for a month in the refrigerator.

im currently trying a method of stratifying on a damp paper towel, in a zip lock bag in the fridge for a month. Anyone have greater success with mass planting anise hyssop or true hyssop or cold stratification?


----------



## Rave1 (May 8, 2021)

I have some growing and blooming but a really hot, dry summer here in Texas isn`t helping. I started them in cups and didn`t have a lot of luck either. I see 5 at 28 inches[height] out there. Not sure what the secret is. Planted about thirty seeds. Never see them at nurseries, so that maybe tells that they aren`t easy to start. Nurseries like money makers and time is money. Don`t give up!


----------



## cgchang (Feb 4, 2008)

Here’s a link to care of hyssop


----------



## Rave1 (May 8, 2021)

Thanks for the vid. I bought most of my seeds from etsy but have since looked elsewhere. Vitex Nugundo is also a good bee plant to grow. I had trouble getting those to germ. until a guy from my bee club gave me some fresh seeds.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

When I had trouble getting Vitex seeds to germinate, I ended up having to 'abrade' the seed hulls to break the tough outer layer, then soak them in a glass of water for a week. After that they grew OK.

As I recall, the abrading that I did was to put them on flat concrete and scrape the seeds back and forth with my shoe.


----------



## cgchang (Feb 4, 2008)

If you’re talking Vitex tree…I’ve been growing them for a while. You can take a cutting and put it in water with a bubbler from a fish tank and you are growing hydroponic!

ive also had good luck taking more mature plants and doing root division.


----------

